# Vw Passat Tdi Brake servo problem



## ktbstudio (May 5, 2006)

Hello, there is a Vw Passat, model year 2002, engine 1.9 tdi, code:AVB and it has a problem with the brake servo. Sometimes it hapens that, when the car is started in the morning cold, the brake servo don't works, i must to push with twoo legs to slow the car. 
This morning it happens again and i pulled off the hose from the vacum pump to see if generates vacum, it feels the pulling efect. I put it back to the servo but still no effect. I removed the vacum hose and i found a little one way valve on it. The valve doesn't closed in the oposite way of vacum, i cleaned it and now it works the servo.
Can this couse the servo problem, or it is something wrong with the brake servo?


----------

